# FS: Shrimps - Cherry/Fire Red



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm converting my shrimp tank to a blue ram tank. The shrimps were originally purchased as Painted Fire Red but have lost the deep red color since i have been lazy on culling. However they are still more red than the regular cherry shrimps. 20+ shrimps
$20 take all.

Plus i will throw in a big carpet of mini pellia for free!


----------



## akafugu (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll take them, but I'm not sure if I have time to pick them up before Friday or Saturday.
Can you hold them for me?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry they are already spoken for. Pending pickup...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I have way more then i thought n was able to gather another 20+ shrimps. About 8 of them are large adults (mixed of male & female) with nice red color. The rest are medium/small. Also include in the deal is a carpet of mini pellia from my CRS tank!


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

pmed.............


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

jaymz said:


> pmed.............


Oh hold for you....


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks again


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Any extras?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Any extras?


Yes, but they are in pieces.... thanks to the rams! Lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

oh my lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All gone! Thanks guys!


----------

